# New bloodwork



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I figured I'd pop in with my new bloodwork and see what you guys think. Unfortunately I don't have the lab ranges on these numbers, they handed me a readout with just the numbers.

TSH 0.07 (L) (was 0.01 6 weeks ago)
T4 Free 0.9

I don't have a T3 listed, unless it is listed as something else--there were 32 tests run on my blood. (checking for sugar, cholesterol etc)

The doc said he would like to see my TSH at .40 so I am now taking a pill and a half of methamazole (15 mg)

Let me know what you think. And I'll ask about the lab ranges at my next appt.

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I figured I'd pop in with my new bloodwork and see what you guys think. Unfortunately I don't have the lab ranges on these numbers, they handed me a readout with just the numbers.
> 
> TSH 0.07 (L) (was 0.01 6 weeks ago)
> T4 Free 0.9
> ...


Glad to see your labs and of course you already know the difficulties w/o the ranges. However, the TSH range is an easy guess especially since doc already said he wants to get it to .40

You are making progress and this is good. Your doctor very wisely titrates in small increments which is good also.

How are you feeling?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Andros,

I'm feeling okay, but that darn fast heartbeat is still bothering me some. The doctor had given me a script for metropolol (that spelling may be off), and I was just taking as needed. He checked my rate today and said I need to take half a pill everyday and if that doesn't help, one a day. I hate taking pills, so I thought I could try and do without.

He is pleased with most of my bloodwork results except for the TSH, he wants that higher. I'm actually pleased with them also as he checked for diabetes. My entire family (mom and all 4 siblings) are all diabetic. My numbers were very good!

I am a little disappointed that I gained a pound in six weeks, I need to loose 40 not gain!! I'm really going to have to start watching what I eat, that was something I didn't have to worry too much about my whole life. I guess I'm at that age where it won't come off as fast.

Hope you are doing well, and thank you for all the answers you give everyone on the board, you truly are an angel!

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> I'm feeling okay, but that darn fast heartbeat is still bothering me some. The doctor had given me a script for metropolol (that spelling may be off), and I was just taking as needed. He checked my rate today and said I need to take half a pill everyday and if that doesn't help, one a day. I hate taking pills, so I thought I could try and do without.
> 
> ...


Debbie; thank you for your very kind comments!! Yes; you must chose a diet plan and stick to it. At best, you can avoid gaining more weight. That is how it went for me. I could not lose while on anti-thyroid meds but I managed to not gain more. That was a blessing because I was up to 190 and that was a very bad thing. Of course, now I am my normal weight and size years later.

I am very much in favor of your taking your beta blocker as this hyperthyroid stuff is very very damaging to the heart. Please heed your doctor's advice on this. I am with you on the pill taking but..........................hey; you don't need to permanently damage your heart.


----------

